# Electric Blue JD acting funny



## JaredK511 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've had an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey for a little over a year now and he's been a great, normal fish up until recently. For some reason, he doesn't eat much anymore (he used to be a pig) and he hides a lot.

He seems to have become a very picky eater now when he would eat anything and everything. Now he only seems to eat blood worms but even then I see him chew it up and spit it out.

He looks physically healthy to me. His finnage and colors are still beautiful but he's never out and about. He'll still 'shoo away' smaller fish but something is clearly off.

He shares a tank with a festivum, firemouth, buffalo head cichlids, rainbow shark, and ctenepoma. The firemouth and dominant buffalo head are the two meanest fish in the tank but they aren't terrors. Nobody ever really cares to bother him from what I see and there's plenty of hiding spots.

He's about 2.5 inches which concerns me as he really hasn't grown that much since I've had him when he was about an inch. Is it possible he's stunted or something? He started off in a 20 long and then I moved him to my 55 when I felt he was big enough for the other fish.

I really love this guy and would hate to lose him. Any ideas?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

EBJDs are prone to internal parasites. Usually first sign is not eating and spitting out food. They can be slow growers as well. They usually out grow most of their issues when they reach 3+ inches.

Also since they are sensitive fish, I tend to keep them separate from other cichlids until they reach 3 inches, then I try to make sure the EBJD is the largest fish in the tank since they aren't that aggressive.

So if I were you, I would get him his own tank if possible with maybe some community fish like australian rainbows as dithers, nothing that would stress him. I might also treat him for an internal parasite, with either Jungle Parasite Clear or Tetra Parasite Guard. Definitely keep an eye on him and watch out for white stringy poop. Good luck with him.


----------



## JaredK511 (Nov 14, 2008)

jason_nj said:


> EBJDs are prone to internal parasites. Usually first sign is not eating and spitting out food. They can be slow growers as well. They usually out grow most of their issues when they reach 3+ inches.
> 
> Also since they are sensitive fish, I tend to keep them separate from other cichlids until they reach 3 inches, then I try to make sure the EBJD is the largest fish in the tank since they aren't that aggressive.
> 
> So if I were you, I would get him his own tank if possible with maybe some community fish like australian rainbows as dithers, nothing that would stress him. I might also treat him for an internal parasite, with either Jungle Parasite Clear or Tetra Parasite Guard. Definitely keep an eye on him and watch out for white stringy poop. Good luck with him.


Thanks for your reply! Do you suggest I put him back in the 20 long? That tank just has some tetras in it. I was afraid he would be stunted if kept him too long in there. It's just odd that he was doing so well for months in the 55 and all of a sudden started acting very shy.

And come to think of it, I saw another fish with white stringy poop the other day :/ Maybe he has the same. What would you say is the best way to treat for them (once I have the medicine)? In a 55 gallon?


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

For treating the white stringy poop, get some medication that contains Metro in it. Both Parasite Clear and Parasite Guard has it and treat according to directions.

If you are using carbon in your filter, take the carbon out.

As for putting in back in the 20L, its a tough call. If your EBJD was much smaller I would say yes but since he's almost 3 inches already if can go either way. Since you said he was doing well in the 55, maybe just keep him in there and see how he responds to the meds.


----------



## JaredK511 (Nov 14, 2008)

jason_nj said:


> For treating the white stringy poop, get some medication that contains Metro in it. Both Parasite Clear and Parasite Guard has it and treat according to directions.
> 
> If you are using carbon in your filter, take the carbon out.
> 
> As for putting in back in the 20L, its a tough call. If your EBJD was much smaller I would say yes but since he's almost 3 inches already if can go either way. Since you said he was doing well in the 55, maybe just keep him in there and see how he responds to the meds.


OK thanks, will do. I just bought some Parasite Guard at Pet Smart. They had the Jungle company, but it was medicated food which seems pointless if he doesn't eat.

Glad I picked the right one. It says for tanks 40 gallons or more to dissolve beforehand. So I'll take my carbon out and then add some fresh new water with the dissolved tabs (6 I guess since it says 1 tab for every 10 gallons).

I'll leave him in the 55 for now since I know when he's healthy he's good in there.

Hope this works!


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Just curious as to why remove the carbon


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Carbon removes medications and other contaminants


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Good to know incase my little one gets sick and good luck with yours


----------



## JaredK511 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well here's an update.

Yesterday I dissolved 6 tabs in fresh water and added it to the tank after after removing the carbon. Within 15 minutes I definitely noticed an improvement in my kribensis who was previously very pale, hid a lot and had white poop. He colored up so much and was actually swimming/flirting with the female. My EBJD also appeared to be more active but not as much as the Krib. I was feeling hopeful and let things be.

Tonight, my tank is pretty cloudy and both fish are back to their sickly ways :/ Krib is pale again and hiding. EBJD still LOOKS physically healthy but it hiding again and not eating. I fed the tank some mysis shrimp. The EBJD ate one, kept chewing it and then spat it out.

So now I feel like I'm back to square one  I put the carbon back in to clear the tank.

I feel like putting him back in the 20L again with two remaining tabs to see what happens. The buffalo head cichlid/firemouth are being real hardasses in there which I feel is contributing to his stress.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I would move him then if the buffalo head cichlid is harassing him. Stress kills. Wouldn't hurt to treat him another time in the 20L. Good luck, I hope they start doing better.


----------



## 12packdale (May 21, 2010)

Just thinking but do u feed them alot and how long has it been since he stopped eating. they dont have to eat all the time or even every day right?


----------



## JaredK511 (Nov 14, 2008)

jason_nj said:


> Yeah I would move him then if the buffalo head cichlid is harassing him. Stress kills. Wouldn't hurt to treat him another time in the 20L. Good luck, I hope they start doing better.


Thanks, I'm gonna do that this weekend. Is it pretty safe to assume that he does have internal parasites since he doesn't eat? I never see his poop but I know the male Krib that's in the tank has clear poop.

I guess I need to rework my stocking. It seems now that my fish are older, they are naturally becoming more aggressive and I'm now seeing the results of that for those who can't compete or are too small.

The buffalo head and firemouth are the two biggest fish in the tank (besides a huge festivum who is the biggest coward ever). When I put the EBJD in, he was just a little smaller than the firemouth but now he seems to be lagging in size.

And I definitely don't overfeed. I usually feed my fish once per day.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't say for sure that he has internal parasites but since you're pretty sure your Krib has it, then I would treat the EBJD just in case. I know lots of EBJD owner treat for parasites just as a precaution.

Since EBJDs are so sensitive, I would do water changes as frequently as possible, maybe every 3 days. This will make sure your water is perfect and may help spur some growth on him.


----------



## JaredK511 (Nov 14, 2008)

OK will do. I really love this fish and I'd hate to lose him! I do 40-50% water changes once per week so I do a good job keeping the water clean as possible. I'm curious to see how he does in the 20L. Nobody would be bothering him in there...I just hope he can grow in there at this point. But let's see how his eating/behavior changes first in there.


----------



## ormed (Mar 18, 2006)

Doesn't sound good.
There are Chinese herbs that are used for parasites. It would be interesting to try creating an herbal tea of them and adding them to the tank.
I don't have time right now to research them properly, but here's a link that may provide you with options.
http://www.drshen.com/herbsforparasites.htm


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

What's up ormed? You still keeping fish?


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

What's up ormed? You still keeping fish?


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

What's up ormed? You still keeping fish?


----------



## JaredK511 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I added my EBJD and Krib back to the 20 Long so I can more easily treat them for parasites (much easier to add meds and do water changes). The fish are definitely more active in there as they have no stress from other fish. But I have still have no luck with them eating. The usual...chew/spit thing they do. I'll continue to medicate and give it time but I have no idea what to expect anymore. They look physically healthy too...amazing color/finnage.

After some further research, it seems my EBJD is following in the footsteps of so many others. Growing to around 2.5 inches and then just dying on me. Up until a few weeks ago, he's been a completely healthy, active fish who couldn't get enough food and now nada. Shame as he is so gorgeous.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

JaredK511 said:


> After some further research, it seems my EBJD is following in the footsteps of so many others. Growing to around 2.5 inches and then just dying on me. Up until a few weeks ago, he's been a completely healthy, active fish who couldn't get enough food and now nada. Shame as he is so gorgeous.


Maybe he just needs more time to acclimate himself to the new tank. Good luck with him and I hope he makes it. If not PM me, I've just started breeding EBJDs and I have 2 batches of fry growing out now.

I'm not selling yet though, my plan was to grow them out past 3 inches before I sell.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

No offense, but it seems like every third topic has to do with sick EBJD's. They are beautiful fish, but MAN do they have a lot of problems. It's like they're all born with ticking time bombs inside. For the price and the problems, I'll pass. Good luck to those who decide to brave it, though. If they reach full adulthood, they are gorgeous.


----------



## JaredK511 (Nov 14, 2008)

Well I actually have some good news for once! When I got home from work and went to check on my EBJD, he greeted me at the top begging for food like he used to  So I was feeling hopeful and decided to feed the tank some frozen tubifex worms.

Well he actually ate them this time and didn't spit them out! He must have been starving. So things look good right now, but we'll see...

Do you recommend I do another water change and add another two tabs of meds? And if so when/how often?

And I agree with you diver. Based on my experience and what I've read, these fish definitely aren't something to try without a strong heart and deep wallet.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats great news. I would medicate just once more based on the instructions of the meds and then I think you should be good.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Jasonnj has you on the right track. I would isolate the Ebjd and krib in the 
20l treat with meds for full cycle and feed feed feed once they are better. The smaller tanks seems to get my ebjds to grow bigger. I do have some that grow way slower then the others.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

livingroomdiver said:


> No offense, but it seems like every third topic has to do with sick EBJD's. They are beautiful fish, but MAN do they have a lot of problems. It's like they're all born with ticking time bombs inside. For the price and the problems, I'll pass. Good luck to those who decide to brave it, though. If they reach full adulthood, they are gorgeous.


Try discus ! Lol they are not as needy as discus. Plus if they were cheap and easy not many people would like them. How many people keep convicts.......... Do you keep them because they are such nice looking fish? Or did you get rid of them because they bore you.


----------



## JaredK511 (Nov 14, 2008)

Another update. I think my EBJD is totally fine now! (Don't wanna jinx it though). He's extremely active and eats like a pig again  The move to the 20 long with meds and no stressful fish was just what he needed. His poop is brown again.

As for the Krib, I'm not sure how he's doing. I barely see him in there.

But it feels great to see the EBJD doing well again! I might have to reconsider my stocking in the 55 when he's bigger.


----------

